# Loriga, 4 de Dezembro.



## amarusp (5 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

A comunicação social só falou sobre as Penhas da Saude. Não falaram sobre o caos da noite do dia 3 na estrada entre Loriga e Seia. è mais importante a estrada para o turismo estar aberta do que a segurança dos habitantes das vilas e aldeias da serra.  Muitas dezenas de pessoas abandonaram os seus carros e foram socorridos pelos bombeiros de Loriga e S.Romão. Enfim não era necessario ir ás Penhas para ver neve... e opimas paisagens





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Caminhos feitos pelos habitantes.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Socalcos. lá ao fundo altitude de 400m





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Vista geral de Loriga.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
palheira ornamentada





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Canáda e as sua palheiras





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Altitude média de Loriga 770m





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Vista sul-Foto carlos Amaro





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
EN231, Junto aos Viveiros- Foto calado





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Noite, com a escola ao centro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Noite do dia 3, Bombeiros resgatam dezenas de condutores- Foto calado.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Alguns veiculos "abandonados" na noite anterior, o autocarro tambem conta!!-foto calado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Fotos fabulosas. Cenário espectacular. Obrigado
E na minha próxima viagem até a Serra, quero ir a Loriga, não conheço mas pelas fotos é excepcional


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2010 às 02:23)

Faço aqui _mea culpa_ também, pois de dezenas de vezes que fui à Serra raramente vou "ao lado de lá". Fico sempre na cara sul da montanha. Apenas pernoitei uma vez em Seia... Irei visitar com certeza a tua bela Loriga! 

Parabéns por tão fantástico cenário! Pena é que não haja mais meios e fique sempre tudo bloqueada e cortado!

Obrigado pela partilha e um tão grande nevão!


----------

